# Ante Geia



## Volcano

_*What Means ?*_


----------



## anthodocheio

In this case, "geia" is for "goodbye", and it all could be translated as "goodbye" or "goodbye then".

You must know that this "ante" is a turkish word..


----------



## Volcano

_*I ve heard from you now *_


----------



## Vagabond

I think the Turkish word is something like aide or haide? I don't know Turkish, sorry  But it sounds close to that somewhat, and it's where the Greek "ante" came from.


----------



## ireney

For some more information on the meaning of ante-άντε see this page.

Note that in certain occasions and with the right intonation, "ante geia" (άντε γεια) can have a sort of dismissive meaning/overtone


----------



## Volcano

_*I searched it and it means "befrore than something",the origin is latin *_


----------



## Vagabond

Volcano said:


> _*I searched it and it means "befrore than something",the origin is latin *_


That's a different thing though.


----------



## Volcano

_*Ante-p from Niko and Nazlı : )*_


----------



## MissPrudish

The turkish word for ante actually translates as hadi in turkish.


----------



## Volcano

MissPrudish said:


> The turkish word for ante actually translates as hadi in turkish.


 
*In fact, i never heard that we use ante.We say haydi,hayde like pame in greek*


----------



## MissPrudish

So you don't have the word "hadi"? Because that's what I have been told by my turkish friends here. Hadi or hade is the translation of our ante i.e. they use it in the same occasions.


----------



## ateaofimdomar

As Volcano said, Turkish uses *haydi/hayde*, which is pronounced *άιντι/άιντε*. We do say *ade* and *ayde* in Greek, and both are our own version of the Turkish interjection.


----------



## Volcano

*Then* *Ante Geia - Hadi Hoşçakal*


----------



## ~ceLine~

Exactely, correct.


----------

